
3 years later are still ~200,000 services vulnerable to Heartbleed - tobltobs
https://www.shodan.io/report/DCPO7BkV
======
i336_
Making a free account lets you see
[https://www.shodan.io/search?query=vuln%3Acve-2014-0160](https://www.shodan.io/search?query=vuln%3Acve-2014-0160).

